# East Coast Open Show Circuit



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Does any one show in the ECOSC?

I will be aging out of 4-H soon and I've been looking around for some Show circuits I can participate in. Since I live on the East Coast, this one caught my eye. It was also recommended by some people we stalled beside at the State 4-H Championships last September. 

It is located at the Eastern Agricultural Center in Williamston, NC. It really isn't much further than the Virginia Horse Center from my house. The facilities are smaller than The Va. Horse Center's, but they look much nicer. 

I don't think my horse is good enough for the Novice Amateur circuit in AQHA and I had to give up my Novice Youth card when I turned 18 last June. I never used it anyways. I've never done AQHA shows. Not to mention the fact that I'm in college and I wouldn't have time to train for anything more competitive than the ECOSC. 

Take a look here and tell me what you think.


----------

